# Gentoo won't boot with two NICs

## djco

I just added another Realtek 8139 NIC to my computer, and now the carefully built installation won't boot, hanging on "Bringing up eth0...".

eth0 is supposed to be a DHCP connection to my ISP, while eth1 should be a simple 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0.

When I insert the LiveCD, I can get both of the eth's in ifconfig...

----------

## jkcunningham

How long did you wait? Usually it times out after a couple minutes waiting for dhcp response and goes on without the network. If it doesn't do that, it sounds like you've got an interrupt conflict or something.

----------

## djco

You're right, it comes out after a very long time... But then I still can't get my DHCP connection to work, even while I can use ifconfig to set up the other NIC properly for the LAN... Makes no sense to me.

----------

## Marajin

This seems to be similiar to a widespread issue with recent installs (I dunno if it's the Kernel or what...) but try disabling ACPI and Local APIC in the kernel

It can be done on the kernel boot line in grub/lilo

e.g.

add acpi=no to the end to disable ACPI support. (Try this one first, btw)

----------

## djco

I tried to add acpi=no to lilo.conf, but I couldn't figure out where to place it... I tried:

image=/boot/bzImage acpi=no

and

image=/boot/bzImage 

    label=linux

    read-only

    root=/dev/hda9

    acpi=no

but /sbin/lilo says acpi is unexpected and it won't process it...

----------

## Marajin

It goes after the bzImage mention, like you did in the first one.

I guess you could just compile your kernel without it if LILO won't play ball

----------

## djco

I fixed the problem in another way: it turned out eth0 and eth1 were switched so that eth1 was now the Internet NIC and eth0 is the LAN NIC. So now that works. Next problem is getting iptables to work.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marajin

IPtables!!

woowoo!

Don't ask me, I'm a cripple when it comes to iptables....

**wonders why his gentoo box is now happily re-emerging everything even though he only told it to do KDE...**

----------

